# crickets escaping exo terra?



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

as above, i have a 30 30 45 exo terra for my crestie. never had a problem with escapes before, but somehow there getting out keep finding the bloody things everywhere! i closed the vents at the top of the exo terra(the ones for the wires) but there still getting out! HELP. how do i stop this? i find about 5 crix a day i my house.


----------



## sparky the skink (Mar 1, 2009)

u have to be careful when opening the cage 
if you have the polostyrene backround they will all hide behind it


----------



## sparky the skink (Mar 1, 2009)

also you shouldnt put too many in with him as the crickets can nibble thier tails.


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

the sliding bit that covers the cable holes isn't that great, they will still get out through there. you need to tape the holes up or better still, fill them with silicone or something similiar. you will probably still get a few escape somehow though.
it's something we all just have to accept by keeping these types of creatures.


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

im fine with um, its the other half! he stood on a big one the other day with no shoes and socks on and freaked!! and the cat likes to chase um!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

cornsnakejay said:


> the sliding bit that covers the cable holes isn't that great, they will still get out through there. you need to tape the holes up or better still, fill them with silicone or something similiar. you will probably still get a few escape somehow though.
> it's something we all just have to accept by keeping these types of creatures.


I just use screwed up kitchen roll to bung up the holes its less permentent


----------



## pipster (Nov 22, 2008)

i used aqua sealent for the holes which you can purchase of the web or at any tropical fish/exotic pet shop only a few quid. or puchase another cat, and also one of the above posts raises a very good point that they can bite your rep and if persistant could cause the rep problems in the future. also they can be noisey little sods aswell as i had an escapie and the chirping kept me awake at night


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks for the ideas. 
like the surgestion about getting another cat! think i will go with that one!


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

cornsnakejay said:


> the sliding bit that covers the cable holes isn't that great, they will still get out through there. you need to tape the holes up or better still, fill them with silicone or something similiar. you will probably still get a few escape somehow though.
> it's something we all just have to accept by keeping these types of creatures.


This is definately it!! I was in exactly the same position last year and kept finding crickets everywhere. I obviously had nothing better to do with my time one day but i sat and watched a cricket which was running around inside along the roof of the tank. Before i knew it it had disappeared up the back where the sliding bits for the cables are and appeared again on the top of the cage, on the outside!!
SELOTAPE :flrt: Works wonders -I must have used half a roll to tape up over those slidy things but i have never had a cricket out since.

Hope that helps.


----------

